# oxavar = anavar



## QuestionGuy (Dec 11, 2004)

hey guys, this is for the pros in here, I have done some major research and blah blah blah blah blah............

anyway i went to my supp shop today with my friend trying to get me some 1-t and 4-ad to stack for 4 weeks when we camo upon some stuff my friend did research on...  it is called  oxavar and its a pro anabolic agent, and when consumed it becomes anavar after it passes the liver.....my friend told me good stuff about it and i bought it so i have some q's for the experienced people in here.........



      Oxavar / anavar 

         17A-Methyl-3-oxo-19-Norandrostene-4,17-Diol

            1 tablet = 3mg 


i heared some pretty good shit about it and my friend and the guy that sells us our supps said that if stacked alone i should get 4-6 pounds in 2 weeks and keep it all, and because it is my first time ever using anything except creatine that maybe i should even get better gains....he also said that it is bassically totally safe (even if it is methylated) and that if it is used by itself for 4 weeks in is safer then 1-t and 4-ad, so i bought it and i was wondering what you pros in ehre have to say about that is it really that safe or will i still have negative sides on it......and because im gona be taking    6mg a day (2 tablets in the morning, once a day) that the dosage is so small that it is really safe and that my liver wont suffer, any my body wont shut down..........so thats bassically it, is there anything else i should know or anything else you guys want to apply to this, what do you think, please help me because you know how carefull i am with my body.....


----------



## redspy (Dec 11, 2004)

Gaspari's products are over priced and over hyped.  Oxavar, aka MOHN can be found much cheaper from manufacturers like Designer Supplements or Custom Nutrition Warehouse.  MOHN is a good cutting pro-steroid, don't expect to pack on tons of muscle, it's not a bulker.  If you want decent results I'd recommend at 15mg per day, preferable 25mg.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2004)

From custom nutrition warehouse:

Under 160lbs: 8mgs
160-175lbs: 10mgs
175-190lbs: 12mgs
190-205lbs: 14mgs
205lbs +: 16mgs


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 11, 2004)

thanx guy so what i shouldnt expect 4 pounds in 2 weeks or what ?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 11, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> From custom nutrition warehouse:
> 
> Under 160lbs: 8mgs
> 160-175lbs: 10mgs
> ...


That is very conservative based on feedback. MDien used to say 3mg/day, but feedback from users now suggests at least four times what was orginally thought to be a good dose.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2004)

meh, he's a noobie


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 12, 2004)

does anyone wanna imply something else please ?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2004)

well i'm going to be running 16mgs of M-ohn for 28days at a weight of 220; i'll be tapering up(i'm also new to them) i may add a low dose of 4AD just for good measure if this information helps you out at all


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 12, 2004)

ok thanx, i hope im not a being pushy here about you guys helping me out, sorry. Tnax for helping tho, but i had some more q's about it that i stated up there if anyone could clarify that with me, also crashman, should i not expect around 4-6 pounds in 2 weeks from it or what??? see now im wondering if it is actualy safer to use then 1-t and 4-ad,


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> ok thanx, i hope im not a being pushy here about you guys helping me out, sorry. Tnax for helping tho, but i had some more q's about it that i stated up there if anyone could clarify that with me, also crashman, should i not expect around 4-6 pounds in 2 weeks from it or what??? see now im wondering if it is actualy safer to use then 1-t and 4-ad,



Unfortunately, we cannot answer that. It's all up to the individual's genetic, diet, and training. If your diets right, your training is superior and you have great genetics. I don't see why it isn't possible but if you don't take it as serious as you should(right diet&training) it will be impossible and everyones different, so the only way to know is to try.

1-t and 4AD  is a great combo lots of mass(still requires perfect training and diet), if you want it go for it.
with methyl compounds(oxavar), your liver levels are elevated so there is always liver stress but this can be combated with taking milk thistle(1000mgs a day) or ALA and from what i hear methyl norandro (what you have) is a pretty safe substance.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 12, 2004)

i've heard rather negative reviews on M4OHN, apparantly it has nothing on Anavar!

muscle gains from M4OHN are nothing, if you want some awesome lean mass gains run 1-ad or 1-test with some 4-ad, if you want to rip up get some eph.

the other (so called 'milder') PH's are a waste of money and time IMO

i thought you were going to run a 1-ad cycle bro?

peace


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> i've heard rather negative reviews on M4OHN, apparantly it has nothing on Anavar!



Hmmmmm how would one know this unless they've used anavar in which they have probably used other anabolics because many don't use anavar alone; therefore, This would mean that their receptors would be reacting differently to a lighter milder steroid let alone a Pro hormone which would be less effective than that. In which, the PH would have a different and greater effect to a person who hasn't used anything as to the effect it would have to someone that has used steroids.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 12, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm how would one know this unless they've used anavar in which they have probably used other anabolics because many don't use anavar alone; therefore, This would mean that their receptors would be reacting differently to a lighter milder steroid let alone a Pro hormone which would be less effective than that. In which, the PH would have a different and greater effect to a person who hasn't used anything as to the effect it would have to someone that has used steroids.



i hear what your sayin, but check out the following...

a statement by designer supplements: "Mg to Mg comparison M4OHN is 10x more anabolic then Anavar."

a comment from someone who has tried both Var and this product:  "up my dosage to 22mgs,drum roll please,big fat nothing.very disappointed to say the least.so i decided to stop at 5 weeks,and take a month off and try 30mgs,4 4 to 6 weeks.as i said b4 i have taken real var,people who are saying this compares to var,either have taken fake var or under dosed var,or just dont know what thier talking about!!!!no gains n strenth at all"

all i'm saying is the product from what i've head don't have shit on anavar - so the claims that manufacturers are making are BS! 

it might be okay for a first time product but i don't see why anyone would waste time on it when there are products which can give you much better results without the sides, why bother starting on this now when they will all be made illegal next month


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 12, 2004)

*.*



			
				young d said:
			
		

> i hear what your sayin, but check out the following...
> 
> a statement by designer supplements: "Mg to Mg comparison M4OHN is 10x more anabolic then Anavar."
> 
> ...






 thanx for your imput man i apreciate all your opinions, so i guess this product sucks then, well i dont know what to think anymore to be hon3est, so what im gona do is exchange it  for some 1t and 4ad  and run it for 4 weeks and hope to god that i put on 15 pounds and keep most of it, well i know not everyone in here knows me but i train eat and life bodybuilding hardcore and am not new to it so that part is not even an issue to me, all i need is a good supp and thats it...i dont know tho the guy there told me that i should gain at least 8 pounds in a month just taking it by itself and keep it all...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2004)

Individuals all differ you'll never know if you don't try. and if you still aren't sure run all 3.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 12, 2004)

in one cycle??? hell no, im way to paranoid about side's to do that im even freaked out about running 1t and 4ad but i will do it since i really found out that serious sides like never occour.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2004)

lol its kind of funny scale system like that. Less you want side effects less it'll work, more you don't care the more it will work. 

Well why don't you try the best of both worlds? like me i'll be running M-ohn and 4AD with some nolva onhand taking 10mgs probably every other day to keep the estrogen low, and milk thistle 1000mgs a day. I'm also paranoid..... dam male pattern baldness . 

but your route looks awsome too but i already ordered i'm looking more toward strength gains but hell i'd love to see how you do


----------

